# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Ceiling

## StrataStruggler

Morning! 
Looking at a house for sale.  Ceiling has panels in squarish shapes joined by battens.  Is it possible that this is asbestos?  
I am pretty sure the garage in this house is asbestos.  Not sure about internal walls as each and every wall, including in kitchen and bathroom, is covered in wallpaper!  I am resigned to the fact that the walls in some older houses may be asbestos and have factored in the expense of doing something about that in due course.  But if the ceiling is as well, all bets are off!   
Thanks in advance. 
Stuggler

----------


## cyclic

> Morning! 
> Looking at a house for sale.  Ceiling has panels in squarish shapes joined by battens.  Is it possible that this is asbestos?  
> I am pretty sure the garage in this house is asbestos.  Not sure about internal walls as each and every wall, including in kitchen and bathroom, is covered in wallpaper!  I am resigned to the fact that the walls in some older houses may be asbestos and have factored in the expense of doing something about that in due course.  But if the ceiling is as well, all bets are off!   
> Thanks in advance. 
> Stuggler

  A pic will help, however if the panels are light and softish to touch/drummy then most likely not asbestos but never say never with ac.
There were some panels like that which for memory were like caneite, very light.
Take a ladder to the next inspection and lift one panel or poke you head in the ceiling and have a look.
Top side of panels should be light brown for memory.
House that old sure to have ac sheet somewhere.

----------

